# Jd 316 pto



## ICalman (May 25, 2017)

The pto clutch on my 316 will not engage. Did my checks everything is fine replaced old battery also, still nothing. I finally remove the belt and tested the pto. It started slowly and quickly got up to speed. I manually rotated the shaft and it was very stiff. Put the belt on and it will work for a short period of time. The pto worked several times but always briefly. When working, if I disengaged the pto switch the pto brake squealed. I believe this indicates by pto clutch requires replacement. This part will cost me, in Canada, over $700.00. Two questions, is it possible the pto brake is out of adjustment?. Also can the pto bearings be replaced?
First post in the forum, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The PTO brake could be out of adjustment, but the description of the problem sounds like the PTO clutch itself.

Use feeler gauges and check your air gap between the plates on the clutch. Set the air gap between the clutch plates to .020 of an inch.

There are 3 or 4 screws around the outside of the clutch with springs under the heads. Those are the adjusting screws. Put a .020 inch feeler gage between the clutch plates and snug up the screw nearest the gage. Then do this near each of the other screws. You will need to do each screw several times because as you adjust each screw, it affects the settings of the other screws.

If this adjustment does not correct your problem then your clutch is worn beyond adjustment and will need replacement.

If you are asking about the bearings in the electric clutch, the answer is no. Other than the air gap adjustment the unit is not serviceable.


----------

